# Piotr Anderszewski



## Guest

I hope his time off isn't too extensive--I really like his playing.

http://slippedisc.com/2016/03/a-maj...pl&st_refDomain=www.facebook.com&st_refQuery=


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I hope his time off isn't too extensive--I really like his playing.
> 
> http://slippedisc.com/2016/03/a-maj...pl&st_refDomain=www.facebook.com&st_refQuery=


Thanks for sharing Kontrapunctus :tiphat:


----------

